# Moving Back to the UK



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

I am a Brit who has spent the last 10 years in the US and I am now looking to move back to the UK. However, I am having a hard time finding cost of living calculators or salary comparisons which would help me understand how much I need to make in the UK to give me a comprable situation.

Any and all advice would be appreciated.

Best Regards,

David


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

David Gisbourne said:


> I am a Brit who has spent the last 10 years in the US and I am now looking to move back to the UK. However, I am having a hard time finding cost of living calculators or salary comparisons which would help me understand how much I need to make in the UK to give me a comprable situation.
> 
> Any and all advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I think you may have a nasty shock coming 
I think one of the other mods has posted something on here before, so maybe they will be able to put it up for you again
Which area are you moving to?


----------



## barlettaborn (Aug 8, 2008)

You don't want to move back here. It's cold It's wet & your dollars will get you nowhere. It's also ridiculously expensive. Petrol, Insurance, Electricity, Gas, Food, Clothes all these things cost more.

For a semi decent standard of living you'll need 25K a year depending on location in London you'll need at least 35K.


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

barlettaborn said:


> You don't want to move back here. It's cold It's wet & your dollars will get you nowhere. It's also ridiculously expensive. Petrol, Insurance, Electricity, Gas, Food, Clothes all these things cost more.
> 
> For a semi decent standard of living you'll need 25K a year depending on location in London you'll need at least 35K.


however, the economy in the us sucks right now. EVERYTHING has gone up in cost. looks like we are all in the same situation no matter where we live.

good luck though. I would like to move to the uk too.


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

I have not yet fully grasped how this web site works, and I can only hope that this note joins the message stream.

Thanks for your input. I am planning to move back to Yorkshire. I was in the UK 2 weeks ago and I was horrified by the price of petrol (gas) and housing (housing). 

In terms of it being wet and cold - yes I remember, but I am currently in Upstate New York and we see around 4m of snow per year, with a bitter winter that lasts for 5-6 months. 

Please keep the hep, advice or general comments flowing.

All the Best,

David


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

David Gisbourne said:


> I have not yet fully grasped how this web site works, and I can only hope that this note joins the message stream.
> 
> Thanks for your input. I am planning to move back to Yorkshire. I was in the UK 2 weeks ago and I was horrified by the price of petrol (gas) and housing (housing).
> 
> ...


Well if you've just been back then you know how the cost of living has risen
Council tax now on our house when we left was £1500 a year, rising by around 10% a year, and you are taxed on everything, even the things you didn't know you were being taxed on. Everyone seems to be after your money.

Its a beautiful country but you need a lot of money to live there

I'm going back for a fortnight next week


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*You need as many pounds as dollars and then some more.*



David Gisbourne said:


> I am a Brit who has spent the last 10 years in the US and I am now looking to move back to the UK. However, I am having a hard time finding cost of living calculators or salary comparisons which would help me understand how much I need to make in the UK to give me a comprable situation.
> 
> Any and all advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


So if you are earning $40000 I think one can safely assume that te bare minimum you need for a similar lifestyle is £40000 or £45000.

Some people in this site have nothing positive to say about the UK, which make you wonder why they don't pack and leave... 

Any way, yes petrol is expensive, well, plan around it. I personally moved closer to my place of employment, got rid of the car and saved £10000 a year that way. Simple but people are not prepared to take such decisions.

Food expensive? Phwa! If people would stop wasting food in the first place this would not be an issue. Also many people complain about gas and electricity prices but do nothing to insulate their homes (my place is so well insulated that I used heating only a few times last winter).

If you check other threads you'll find advice about housing prices, you'll find a place tolive, no problem, but obviously your salary will determine where you can live. How is that different from any other place? I don't know, but some people in this website believe that the UK is an special case and that somehow life is less fair,which is not true by any means you care to think about.

At the end 60000000 are living here, if they can, so can you!


----------



## loopylinda (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there, we will be moving back to UK from New Zealand in January 2008 and my Husband will be on a salary of £40,000 and we can manage on that very nicely .... our mortgage will be £100,000 if this gives you any idea of our financial status but house prices are currently dropping and like anywhere the price of everything has gone up anyway but we are going back for a reason that is because of our 11 year old Son. Linda.


----------



## loopylinda (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thing for people who are saying UK is expensive for food, how many of them are actually baking their own cakes, biscuits and saving money in general on food and thinking about what ways they can achieve saving money on food. I feel I have learnt a lot from our life in New Zealand and will keep these ideas back in UK. Seriously, no more convenience food for us!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jlms said:


> Some people in this site have nothing positive to say about the UK, which make you wonder why they don't pack and leave...


Er actually we did!  We left just over a year ago and are now in South Australia. 

Good luck on your move back to the UK David. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jlms said:


> Some people in this site have nothing positive to say about the UK, which make you wonder why they don't pack and leave...



This is an expats site mate..... we have!!!!!  If I could afford to live there I might go back.

Oh, if it was as simple as mentioned earlier it would be great ..... people baking their own cakes, bread etc etc. I used to go out in the morning at 7 and get back at about the same time in the evening. By the time you have eaten ... well ... baking cakes aint the first thing on everyones mind!!!

Actually I have said plenty thats positive about the UK. I love the UK and I often defend it when people are running it down. BUT, theres no getting away from the fact that its an incredibly expensive place to live nowadays and the pressure of work to pay those bills is immense, hence why family life as we used to know it has broken down. People just dont have the time any more because they are working their socks off trying to make a living.

I'm not sure how long you have been away from the UK Loopylinda .... I really hope all goes well for you of course, but I go back fairly regularly and in the years we have been away I have seen everything change.

Insulating your house is a fine idea, but when your power bills have gone up by 35% its probably not going to hack it!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> Er actually we did!  We left just over a year ago and are now in South Australia.
> 
> Good luck on your move back to the UK David.
> 
> ...


We did also, nearly two years ago and I am sure there are a lot more people on this forum who have made the move. I think the reasons why some people don't move is through visa problems and not being able to sell their houses. The other problems are that people don't have the finances either, but would still love to move, but are stuck.

Michelle


----------



## loopylinda (Jan 8, 2008)

David Gisbourne said:


> I am a Brit who has spent the last 10 years in the US and I am now looking to move back to the UK. However, I am having a hard time finding cost of living calculators or salary comparisons which would help me understand how much I need to make in the UK to give me a comprable situation.
> 
> Any and all advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi David,
Well I suppose you got to decide where you are gonna live, look at the cost of housing, work out how much your mortgage will be (if one is required), we used to be on a joint income of £40,000 in the UK a year ago, lived in a 3 bed. semi in a village in Kent but our mortgage was only £100K. Bearing in mind that house prices are dropping, I think you obviously have your reasons for returning to UK but hope this wee bit of information helps. Don't listen to all the doom mongers who say the UK has had it .... I think there is good and bad in all countries, we are going home from New Zealand in January 2009.
I think if you say you will need approximately £50 per month for gas and electricity, family of four can eat about £150 per week including washing products etc., car insurance, house insurance, life insurance, phone .... always an expensive one with me in the house lol .... good luck.
Linda.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're a family of four (two kids 11 and 13) and our bills in the uk per month were 

approx 

£80 gas and electricity
£700 food (we dont drink)
£170 council tax
£1,000 motgage (£150,000)
£40 household insurance

petrol (unleaded) £1.11 (variable!!!) per litre, car tax depends on the size of your car

Eating and drinking out tends to be expensive

We moved to Spain in Feb and although my OH commutes to the UK. we're so much better off financially and that includes the cost of the commute flights


Jo


----------



## Jeffy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi the abillity to speak Polish would be very useful as it's our new national language.


----------



## David Gisbourne (Jul 21, 2008)

*Moving back to the UK*

I would like to thank all who contributed to my question regarding moving back to the UK (Yorkshire) from the US (Upstate NY). Since my initial question I have gone from an Ex Pat to a semi-Ex Pat, as I will be returning to the UK next week, when I presume I will default to being a Pat.

I really appreciate all of the comments along with good advice. I particularly appreciate those who were prepared to give an indication of the current costs in the UK - Thank you.

After close to 11 years in the US it is the right time for me to return and I have been fortunate to find the right job for me. I am a mid-40's single guy with no ties in the US, so I could stay, but the time is right for me to return.

The UK is described as being wet, grey and expensive - and it probably is. However, it has real seasons and I would take rain any day, rather than getting up to find that 0.5m of snow fell overnight, to join the 0.5m that fell two days earlier. I am perhaps rambling a little, but heavy winters totally dictate the car that you drive (or spend time in a ditch with) and also how you dress for 6 months of the year. As part of this chain there was a very good suggestion to improve the insulation of your house - which is a great common sense idea. I have spent too many evenings sat inside watching TV wearing a snow suit, in order to keep warm and avoid totally destructive energy bills.

The UK is expensive, but so are most places, and there are always hidden taxes. When I lived in North Carolina I was delighted that they did not have a road fund tax - my delight was pretty short lived when I found that the local powers that be charge property tax on your car (boat etc) and that they would decide the value upon which you would be taxed.

I could drone on here for some time, but to no real purpose. The point of this was to thank the Expat Forum for providing a great focal point for discussion for people who have wandered to, or who are looking to wander to new fields. I would again thank all who advised me - please keep it positive, as people are making life changing decisions aided by comments on this Forum.

At the end of next week I will be demoted to being a Pat. However, I would still like to check in to see what is going on. If I can help in any way I will.

Best Regards,

David


----------



## matthkd (Dec 16, 2007)

congratulations on your move David! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Good luck David and I am sure there must be people on the American forum who can do with some of you advice and knowledge.

Michelle


----------



## britishbull (Sep 10, 2008)

If you can buy a house outright, shop in the cheaper supermarkets and don't run a car (motorbike for me!) then costs are actually quite reasonable although you will need to chose an area with relatively low council tax, buy a well insulated home (or DIY) and put the water on the meter (if you are single anyway).

Disgracefully, the Labour government has done nothing to reign in utility costs (they were actually forced down when they were nationalized) and given their mates in the local councils a free hand to rip people off on council tax (five times higher than it should be).

I am planning to return at the end of the tax year and am not worried about general living costs but I do object to the never ending laws streaming out of a silly government who have wasted billions of pounds - a unique situation that the person responsible for this is not languishing in prison but is actually in charge of the country!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

britishbull said:


> Disgracefully, the Labour government has done nothing to reign in utility costs (they were actually forced down when they were nationalized) and given their mates in the local councils a free hand to rip people off on council tax (five times higher than it should be).



So are the conservative run councils their mates as well?


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I`ll be back and I`ll make the most of it...I did ok last time and with my dual citizenship if I can`t hack it I`ll move again...I just miss the English folk


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

loopylinda said:


> Another thing for people who are saying UK is expensive for food, how many of them are actually baking their own cakes, biscuits and saving money in general on food and thinking about what ways they can achieve saving money on food. I feel I have learnt a lot from our life in New Zealand and will keep these ideas back in UK. Seriously, no more convenience food for us!


We mostly cook at home, as it's much less expensive, and far healthier than most convenience, tv dinner, fast food junk.

Here in the US though, food isn't particularly cheap either. Some things such as fruit and vegetables, and fresh bread, and more expensive than in the UK.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

loopylinda said:


> Another thing for people who are saying UK is expensive for food, how many of them are actually baking their own cakes, biscuits and saving money in general on food and thinking about what ways they can achieve saving money on food. I feel I have learnt a lot from our life in New Zealand and will keep these ideas back in UK. Seriously, no more convenience food for us!


I know what you mean, Loopy. But I really miss Marks and Spencer TV dinners, and Tesco's huge quiche collection!

Wouldn't consider moving back to the UK though - my son has the kind of life (and job - scuba diving instructor) that his friends in North-West London can only dream of.

Bet you come back to NZ eventually - it has magnets


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

I am considering moving back to the UK at some point. It's not that I am homesick, or that I terribly miss a lot of things, as I've found plenty of things here that replace the few things I miss from the UK.

However, I am thinking more and more, that I'd be better back in the UK as I get older, and also, in any case, I have family there that I don't get to see right now.


----------



## Poppinslp (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all,

It is so difficult to compare expenses when it depends on your life style. I live in the US but plan on moving back to the UK shortly and I have compared some prices and some things are expensive in the UK, however, America is not cheap anymore. It is true that the basic foods, bread, milk, fruit and veggies are expensive over here but in the UK, those items are cheaper. Petrol is more expensive in the UK, but then cable and landline phones are cheaper.

So I do not think it benefits to make comparisons from country to country as I found out. What I did instead was look at the rental prices (my husband and I rent), utilities, car payments/insurance, cable, etc... and see what I would need to make in order to have a decent lifestyle and I found that just as long as my husband and I can make over 30,000 pounds between us we will be covered with extra.

The BIG question is, are there jobs out there for the taking?!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Eyebee said:


> I am considering moving back to the UK at some point. It's not that I am homesick, or that I terribly miss a lot of things, as I've found plenty of things here that replace the few things I miss from the UK.
> 
> However, I am thinking more and more, that I'd be better back in the UK as I get older......


Is that because of the US medical system? We have a friend who very reluctantly went back to the UK because he just couldn't afford the medical insurance and was afraid that any illness as he got older would bankrupt him. At least in the UK he will receive a reasonable (not good!) but free level of health care.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

topcat83 said:


> Is that because of the US medical system? We have a friend who very reluctantly went back to the UK because he just couldn't afford the medical insurance and was afraid that any illness as he got older would bankrupt him. At least in the UK he will receive a reasonable (not good!) but free level of health care.


I'd sooner pay for it than take my chances under the UK NHS!!!! I've seen too many people from my family die from misdiagnosis', secondary unrelated infections, neglect.... Sorry, I'm not a fan!

Jo xxx


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Is that because of the US medical system? We have a friend who very reluctantly went back to the UK because he just couldn't afford the medical insurance and was afraid that any illness as he got older would bankrupt him. At least in the UK he will receive a reasonable (not good!) but free level of health care.


That's one of the reasons. Another is family too. Also, my wife, who is American, enjoyed living in the UK, and is quite happy to move there again.


----------



## Eyebee (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd sooner pay for it than take my chances under the UK NHS!!!! I've seen too many people from my family die from misdiagnosis', secondary unrelated infections, neglect.... Sorry, I'm not a fan!
> 
> Jo xxx


All that misdiagnosis, secondary infections, people sewn up with instruments inside etc, happens in the US too. Just because you pay through the nose for healthcare insurance doesn't make it any better. Most of the money goes to the leeches... I mean insurance companies. 

My wife was taken seriously ill when in the UK and we were more than pleased with the treatment she received, and also as an out-patient for something else.

My mother had cancer a few years ago, and got first class care from The Royal Marsden in London. She's also had heart issues, and been treated well for that too.

My stepfather had a spinal operation last year, and was treated quickly, and with no problems.

Some years ago, when my grandparents were ill, the nurses and staff at the local hospital went out of their way to ensure compassionate care for them, and also for the visitors.

I've not seen that US health care is any better, even though it costs me over $10K a year for insurance, which in this economy is is a struggle, and arguably leaves me far worse off than paying $8 for a gallon of petrol (as in the UK)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd sooner pay for it than take my chances under the UK NHS!!!! I've seen too many people from my family die from misdiagnosis', secondary unrelated infections, neglect.... Sorry, I'm not a fan!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's fine if you can afford to pay it. If you're not working, or your company doesn't provide medical care (and there are many now I understand that don't provide it for spouses and family) then there are many that have to choose to eat first before paying for insurance.

I'd rather have access to reasonable medical care for free than none.


----------



## trevor pearce (May 27, 2009)

I carried out a little exercise just a few weeks ag that frankly horrified me. I operate a business which has 14 private ambulances and two training schools in Portsmouth about as far south as you can go without falling in the sea. I am currently looking at moving to Cyprus to retire. I calculated the total income of my company over 12 months. Then calculated the tax on every single expenditure including hidden taxes such as governmet licences(That used to be free) and are now a blatent con. One example a visit from an officer of the MCA to monitor a medical traong couse involving 1 hr. in the class room and a bit of paper work FEE £1200!!!!!!!

VAT Tax on fuel licence fees etc etc etc etc by the time I finished I paid over twelve months over 59% of my gross income (not profit) to the government. I even pay tax on my MOD pension.

An identical calculation in sunny Cyprus produced a tax rate os 11% YES 11% the situation here is dire and I seriously suggest you spend six months here in rented accomodation and see for yourself, with property through the floor in the states I would board up the house and hang on to it untill you have tried the UK
best regards
Trev Pearce


----------

